# Phelps Bong Hit



## 84VW (Feb 1, 2009)

Here, maybe i wont get negative feedback for this one

check it out 

hXXp://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...report_olympic_swimmer_michael_phelps_ca.html


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 1, 2009)

just goes to show you even the guys on the wheaties boxes are smokin it


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

AWESOME!  Makes me love him even more....

On a side note, can you imagine how fast his system cleans itself?  I dont think he has an ounce of fat anywhere on him.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 1, 2009)

are you sayin theres something wrong with fat boys mom?


----------



## 84VW (Feb 1, 2009)

i figured everyone would enjoy that

the guy swam his arse off and won all those medals, i think he deserves a bong and some beers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> are you sayin theres something wrong with fat boys mom?


 
Nope.  

Just damn, he probably excretes all the thc in one short swimming session.

His body is hot.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey my bodies hot to, its covered with all this fat! lol jk.


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 1, 2009)

imagine the bong hits he can take with his lung capacity.....
its like...one hit and the bong is done for


cmon mike why you gotta bogart the bong man

haha


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2009)

GeoffTheMess said:
			
		

> imagine the bong hits he can take with his lung capacity.....
> its like...one hit and the bong is done for
> 
> 
> ...





Is that not how you are suppose to do it?


----------



## smokeytheherb (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it's pretty sad that this was made a huge deal, it really saddens me that marijuana seems to be deemed to somehow be more dangerous then a commonly used drug in the world called alcohol.  Oh my god he smoked a little weed take his medals away.


----------



## night501 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah man. this is bull. So what an athlete smokes bud. At least he wasnt pumpin roids. 
Hell Santonio Holmes got a pot conviction but they arent making him return his superbowl ring.
People need to learn to mind their own buisiness.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 2, 2009)

He admitted it was him in the photo.  Now he's apologizing, saying it was a stupid thing to do.  He doesn't want to loose those fat sponsorship deals.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Feb 2, 2009)

The Toke Heard 'Round the Marketing World? 
Will Michael Phelps' sponsorship deals go up in smoke? 
*PHOTO: Phelps smokes a bong*

 You can't believe it, can you? Well believe it. There is an actual picture of Michael Phelps hXXp://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/pgStory?contentId=8460586. 

Of course, Phelps is just the latest in a long line of athletes caught in compromising marijuana situations. Check out hXXp://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/pgStory?contentId=9165424 to relive all the glory of years past. 

If you can pick your jaw up off the floor, you may also remember that once upon a time, Phelps dominated a historic Olympic Games. Check out the Top 10 performances from Beijing hXXp://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/pgStory?contentId=8485022. Want more? Here are the hXXp://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/pgStory?contentId=8488078. 



The world is waiting, er, breathlessly. 
When a photo of Phelps (expertly) holding a bong emerged on the web, the Michael Phelps Corp. became the latest American business in need of a bailout. 
And Phelps and his agency, Octagon, have started bailing. 
No doubt properly coached by his handlers, Phelps is being dutifully contrite as if his actions actually harmed anyone (besides the poor guy whose stash was at the mercy of the most powerful lungs in sports). 
"I engaged in behavior which was regrettable and demonstrated bad judgment," Phelps said in the statement released (and let's face it, probably written) by one of his agents. "I'm 23 years old and despite the successes I've had in the pool, I acted in a youthful and inappropriate way, not in a manner people have come to expect from me. For this, I am sorry. I promise my fans and the public it will not happen again." 
The full-pool apology. No denial. No the-chlorine-gave-me-glaucoma alibi. 
Phelps and his agents hope to convince people that this particular bong rip -- like his DUI in 2004 -- was an isolated incident and not part of a pattern of behavior that might suggest that he is, in fact, a huge partier. 
Phelps will now be tried in three separate courts: society as a whole, the sports world and the world of big-money sponsorship. 
Society, of course, will forgive him. It probably already has. A FOXSports.com poll found that 79 percent of readers chose "He's 23, can we all relax?" while a meager 21 percent opted for "I'm dismayed, I can't believe he would do that." 
The public, in its infinite wisdom, understands that the essential rationale for the prohibition of any substance is that it's bad for you. For argument's sake, let's say this was not Phelps' first time with his thumb on a bong's carburetor. If the guy can get high during his vacation and then set world records when he's at work, how bad can it really be for him? 
In the sports world the Phelps drama will now play out against the backdrop of a collective schizophrenia regarding marijuana. 
Leagues and governing bodies seem to be getting a handle on performance-enhancing drugs, but what of performance-diminishing drugs? Is it the place of sports to police participants if they are not gaining a competitive advantage? . =David Howman, executive director of the World Anti-Doping Agency, happily took a pass on this one, saying, "We don't have any jurisdiction. It's not banned out of competition. It's only if you test positive in competition." 
Given that marijuana impairs psychomotor abilities and cognitive processing, why ban it in competition? 
As they pertain to the integrity of athletics, stanozolol is a much bigger threat than sensimilla. Charles Oakley once estimated that over half the NBA smokes pot and those guys are merely the best athletes in the world (apologies to the greats of linear water sports). 
Most people probably assume that close to 100 percent of snowboarders get high, a notion buttressed by Canadian Ross Rebagliati winning the sport's first Olympic gold medal in 1998 in Nagano and then having it stripped for testing positive for pot. (His medal was later restored.) 
But what the sports world or society may think regarding marijuana is relatively negligible for Phelps. 
The important verdict will come down from the sponsors, the many, many sponsors. 
Those same companies that looked past an earlier drunk-driving arrest will now have to reassess if Phelps projects the image they want for their product. 
For Olympic sponsor McDonald's the hope was that Phelps would convey a healthier image of their brand. (Some would argue their product is far worse for you than the organically grown herb that can so make one crave a 510-calorie, 28-grams-of-fat Quarter Pounder with Cheese.) 
It will be quite ironic if a major sponsor decides to drop Phelps for promoting an unhealthy lifestyle other than the one they were paying him to promote. 
In choosing sponsors some had hoped Phelps would be more selective in what products he'd be pushing. 
"Public figures like Michael Phelps exert a major influence over our youngsters," said Douglas Castle, senior advisor to the Children's International Obesity Foundation (CIOF). "CIOF believes that celebrities should think twice before choosing to endorse or encourage the consumption of any product which is inherently unhealthful to children, especially if that product is correlated to obesity, diabetes and a myriad of dangerous conditions." 
*Must-read:*


----------



## kaotik (Feb 2, 2009)

wow, i don't know whats more disheartening.. the fact people are making a big deal over this, or the fact that he apologized.
it's marijuana! it does less harm to your body than alcohol FFS!
just when you think our society is finaly becoming wise.. we're thrown back into the stone ages with our backward, unwarranted thinking about marijuana.

when are poeple gonna think for themselves on this issue? they still buy into the 70's propaganda **. heck, it's even pretty well known that the prohibition of marijuana was ** (and i don't mean just wrong, i mean a flat out lie)

wish he would've stood up for it, instead of bowing down and saying he was wrong (when i'd bet he doesn't feel that way at all) might go a long ways to get some celebs behind the legalization or decriminalization of marijuana.
can't really blame him though, he could lose a lot because people are so dumb when it comes to marijuana.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Feb 2, 2009)

if they strip him of his medals for this, i would be outraged.


----------



## iClown (Feb 2, 2009)

atleast hes stopped driving drunk.

EDIT: he's risking losing millions of dollars of endorsements... smoke away from the cameras...


----------



## someguy (Feb 2, 2009)

iClown said:
			
		

> EDIT: he's risking losing millions of dollars of endorsements... smoke away from the cameras...


first of all i would whoop who ever took this pic... i stay low key for a reason. besides the quote, as im not worth millions in endorsements. im not ashamed of what i do, not at all. but seriously, what the hell do you think your accomplishing posting a pic of an Olympic athlete takin b-loads?


----------



## iClown (Feb 2, 2009)

someguy said:
			
		

> first of all i would whoop who ever took this pic... i stay low key for a reason. besides the quote, as im not worth millions in endorsements. im not ashamed of what i do, not at all. but seriously, what the hell do you think your accomplishing posting a pic of an Olympic athlete takin b-loads?


 
'Brittany!!!' ''BRITTANY OVER HERE', 'britney, would u like to comment on.... BRITTTNEY!!!' 'BRITNEY!!!!!!'  

the paparazzi are nuts, and hey if I saw phelps taking a toke I'd snap a shot hahaha .


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm upset.  I also tried this technique to improve my swim times.  At least when I showed up to swim team stoned, I could claim my eyes were bloodshot due to the chlorine.  Maybe coach though something was up when I would swim laps with a bag of Cheetos.

I believe he apologized for pure political reasons.  No matter what he really feels, he will always be pressured to mirror the views of the "moral majority."


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 2, 2009)

someguy said:
			
		

> \ but seriously, what the hell do you think your accomplishing posting a pic of an Olympic athlete takin b-loads?


they accomplished alot....payed all there bills for the next 5 years,bought  a new car,bought a new house and probably bought a new bong and a sac.


----------



## Weezy (Feb 3, 2009)

GeoffTheMess said:
			
		

> imagine the bong hits he can take with his lung capacity.....
> its like...one hit and the bong is done for
> 
> 
> ...


 
I swam and could rip the hell out of a bong!  I loved it man.  One time I made a 7 foot bong and was the only one who could clear it out of like 40-50 peeps who I've seen try it.  Anyways I have smoked with some elite swimmers with NCAA championship rings and there is not much wrong with it.  I do say that those elite swimmers did not have million dollar sponsorships and there is no way they could swim after college without a job...


----------

